# Help Tire recommendations 18�8



## Petedasneak (Mar 16, 2018)

*Help Tire recommendations 18×8*

Hi all, I was wondering what tires you guys recommend for an 18x8 rim, tires need to be 225/40r18. Or what size/brand would be best, thank you!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

225/40R18 would be the proper size for an 18" tire on a Cruze.

I guess, it really depends on what you're wanting out of a tire...and how much you're willing to pay.

Do you want a dedicated summer tire (requiring the use of winter tires once the temps drop below 40* and/or it snows)? One with the maximum amount of grip (and a correspondingly large amount of noise and low tread life; RE-71R, Direzza ZII SS, etc), something a little less extreme (i.e.: A Pilot Super Sport/Sport 4S). Or do you want something a little less rediculous, maybe a high performance all-season that _could _get you through a little snow if absolutely necessary, or something completely fuel-economy oriented?

Once we have an idea what you're looking for, we can throw out suggestions.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I went with a 235/40 on an 18x8.5. Looks much better. On an 8", you can get by with the 225. It will have a little stretch, but not bad


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> I went with a 235/40 on an 18x8.5. Looks much better. On an 8", you can get by with the 225. It will have a little stretch, but not bad


When do we get to see them?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> I went with a 235/40 on an 18x8.5. Looks much better. On an 8", you can get by with the 225. It will have a little stretch, but not bad


225/40s do not stretch on an 18x8 wheel. At least with the Direzza ZIIs I have on my Cobalt, the 225/40R18 is designed for a 7.5" up to a 9" wheel, and the measured wheel is an 8" wide wheel.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I just got General GMax 05 for my sisters Malibu. I'm rather impressed with them so far. That car uses 225/50R18 size tires. They are very responsive yet still ride pretty well. And the plus is they were pretty affordable. 

If you are not looking for more of a touring tire, I have Bridgestone Turanza Serenity Plus on my Cruze. I like them a lot. Before them I had Continental PureContact but they did not last long and rode rough. I have 16s on the Cruze though so they may not even come in that size.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

First pic is 225/40 on 8.5. Second is same wheel with 235/40. The last pic is of my son's wheel. It's an 18x8 with 225/40. Hard to tell, but it's slightly stretched as the sidewall is recessed behind the wheel lip


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I had Bridgestone Potanza 235/45 on 18x8 stock wheels. I have replaced the fronts with 18x8 235/45 Hankook tyres and the ride softer than the Bridgestone's. The grip feels OK, but it never snows here so it is summer tyres all year round.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> First pic is 225/40 on 8.5. Second is same wheel with 235/40. The last pic is of my son's wheel. It's an 18x8 with 225/40. Hard to tell, but it's slightly stretched as the sidewall is recessed behind the wheel lip


225/40 on an 18x8. Square as can be.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Maybe a difference in tire brands as well. His is a kumho


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MP81 said:


> 225/40 on an 18x8. Square as can be.


 I see you have a rear sway bar, The 1.6T SRI-V comes with a heavier front bar, rear bar and a watts link, with slighter lower and firmer springs all round. My daughter has a manual hatchback one and the ride is still quite compliant. It does hold the road nicely even on rough country ones.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I see you have a rear sway bar, The 1.6T SRI-V comes with a heavier front bar, rear bar and a watts link, with slighter lower and firmer springs all round. My daughter has a manual hatchback one and the ride is still quite compliant. It does hold the road nicely even on rough country ones.


That is an image of my Cobalt - it has full FE5 SS/TC suspension (front aluminum control arms and 24mm front swaybar are both SS/SC FE5 parts), and then the Powell 1.25" (~32.5mm) rear sway bar. With all the grip from those tires, you get a lot of rotation in the back, rather than understeer, it's fantastic (also helps the car weighs in under 3000 lbs with a pair of 12" subs and gas in it).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> Maybe a difference in tire brands as well. His is a kumho


It must be, because 225mm = ~8.85". I have Dunlop Direzza ZIIs.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Snapped a picture of the 225 on 8" over the weekend


----------

